# Replacement parts for kostov motor



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Good day all. 

I am looking to fit some new replacement parts into my kostov motor before putting it into service. 

I am looking for 8x stainless steel brush springs, and 8x brushes.

I did contact kostov-motors directly but they quoted me $100 for the shipping.

Here is the reply I got back from kostov-motors.


> Stainless springs are discontinued.
> We can sell you zinc plated springs.
> 8 springs are 10$, 8 brushes are 50$, transport is 100$ and there is a 10$ surcharge to cover bank expenses on such a small value.
> Let me know if you want them.


So a grand total of $170 or approx £110.

Does anyone else have any idea where else I might be able to try?

Thanks for your time. 

Best Regards.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

i would look for a local electric engine refurbish company (or what do you call that in english?) pretty sure springs and brushes are not Kostov only and are universal parts.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I don't have anywhere local that I know of, being that I am on a 25x20mile island, but I am sure there are loads of places on UK mainland.

Here is a picture of the springs in the motor.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

With those prices and shipping cost it sounds like they don't want to do business. 

That motor just needs a good dose of elbow grease. The springs are not hurt--you could just clean them up. Take it apart and scrub clean with a wire brush and scotchbrite pad. The brushes are probably okay too. Just make sure you have good conduction path by replacing those two rusty bolts. The bearings may need to be changed if they have rusted and become crunchy. The end bell could be removed and cleaned and shined up like new. A thin coating of a heavy mineral oil or grease would help protect the surfaces from the salt fog.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kennybobby said:


> That motor just needs a good dose of elbow grease. The springs are not hurt--you could just clean them up. Take it apart and scrub clean with a wire brush and scotchbrite pad. The brushes are probably okay too. Just make sure you have good conduction path by replacing those two rusty bolts. The bearings may need to be changed if they have rusted and become crunchy. The end bell could be removed and cleaned and shined up like new. A thin coating of a heavy mineral oil or grease would help protect the surfaces from the salt fog.


I'd do as kenbob suggests but keep that oil/grease off the comm. And I'd see about getting the new springs. Perhaps they can post them in the regular mail for a reasonable cost. The corrosion on the thin metal of the spring can weaken it. For the time investment in cleaning it up, spend a few bucks for the new springs.


----------

